# Burl Harvesting?



## wombosi (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi Guys.

A friend spotted some "awesome" burls while hiking the other day.
I was thinking about taking up a chainsaw and backpack, and shaving off a burl or two.

It's seems a bit controversial whether or not removing a burl on a living tree causes the tree harm or not. Some sources seem to say it actually helps the tree, much like removing a tumor, while others say it will kill the tree.

I'm not sure of the species.

Thanks.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I think that is eligal... You may want to look into that....

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

ya, better make sure it is allowed before you cut it. I would think that it wouldn't harm the tree as long as you seal the cut to keep rot and bacteria out, I don't know though...


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

wombosi said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> A friend spotted some "awesome" burls while hiking the other day.
> I was thinking about taking up a chainsaw and backpack, and shaving off a burl or two.
> ...



I'd talk to the Forest Service, they might just give you a permit

Bret


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Based on the replies your getting, you might wanna post your location.

I dunno how it works where these other folks live but in OH, no law man or forest service or anyone else for that matter can tell me if its okay to cut a burl off of a tree or not. This assumes your not talking about wandering into a park or something to cut on trees. If its private property and you have permission from the land owner, I dont know why you would need a permit.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Based on the replies your getting, you might wanna post your location.
> 
> I dunno how it works where these other folks live but in OH, no law man or forest service or anyone else for that matter can tell me if its okay to cut a burl off of a tree or not. This assumes your not talking about wandering into a park or something to cut on trees. If its private property and you have permission from the land owner, I dont know why you would need a permit.


He said hiking on a trail, I assumed it was a park or something like that. Your property your rules, state property is a whole other issue, we had a huge issue here in the cities with people cutting burls off trees, that's why I said he may want to look into the laws. But yeah, if it your property, go ahead and shop it, then share it with everybody here 

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> He said hiking on a trail, I assumed it was a park or something like that. Your property your rules, state property is a whole other issue, we had a huge issue here in the cities with people cutting burls off trees, that's why I said he may want to look into the laws. But yeah, if it your property, go ahead and shop it, then share it with everybody here
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


 Yeah I missed the hiking part or I would have assumed the same thing.

Funny, the only burls I see are ones on public land where I cant touch em. I do have permission to go burl huntin on my SIL 500 wooded acres but havnt had time to get out there to look.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Yeah I missed the hiking part or I would have assumed the same thing.
> 
> Funny, the only burls I see are ones on public land where I cant touch em. I do have permission to go burl huntin on my SIL 500 wooded acres but havnt had time to get out there to look.


Well maybe you should get out there and get some, and then sell me some burl/resin pen blanks.... 

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> Well maybe you should get out there and get some, and then sell me some burl/resin pen blanks....
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


 I may try and get out there next weekend if the weather is decent. Been raining alot. I have some small burl pieces allready though that would be good for that, just dont have the proper setup.

I saw your post over at WB. I'm just getting into casting and I'm only doing clear castings right now. I will be getting a pressure pot soon though so I will be trying to cast differnt things. I'll definately hook you up when I have things available!! You'll have some snakes coming allready if those are a success!!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I may try and get out there next weekend if the weather is decent. Been raining alot. I have some small burl pieces allready though that would be good for that, just dont have the proper setup.
> 
> I saw your post over at WB. I'm just getting into casting and I'm only doing clear castings right now. I will be getting a pressure pot soon though so I will be trying to cast differnt things. I'll definately hook you up when I have things available!! You'll have some snakes coming allready if those are a success!!


Awesome.

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------

